# was für ein monster lebt hier???



## katja (23. Juli 2008)

hallo ihr lieben!!

die nächtlichen attacken in unserem garten reissen nicht ab! :evil 

heute morgen entdeckte ich die reste eines ehemals schönen hortensienstrauches!  bestimmt ein drittel der stängel und blätter lagen zerfetzt daneben!
sie sind regelrecht abgerissen oder heftig umgebogen, als wenn etwas großes, schweres darin rumgetobt hätte oder reingefallen wäre!!

ich habe mal verschiedene fotos gemacht, einmal der rest des busches, dann der traurige blätter/stängelhaufen und eine nahaufnahme der bruchstellen.

was für ein großes tier verursacht sowas und warum???


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Katja

Ich weiß es nicht aber vielleicht findest Du hier den Übeltäter!  

.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Servus Katja

Dies habe ich im I-Net gefunden


> 14.01.04 09:00
> Triebtäter im Blumenbeet
> Gartenbesitzer klagen schon lange über den mysteriösen, massenhaften Diebstahl von __ Hortensien. Die Blüten der Strauchgewächse sollen berauschende Wirkung besitzen. Doch trotz kriminalistischer Feinstarbeit kommt die Polizei den Tätern nicht auf die Spur.
> Hortensien: Strauchdiebe kappen Triebe (Foto: dpa)
> ...


Quelle (Der ganze Bericht > etwas runter scrollen)

Noch ein Bericht und noch einer

Leider kann ich Dir nix anderes anbieten


----------



## laolamia (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

hallo!

seit 2 jahren beschaefigt sich unsere lokale presse damit 

MAZ

aufgeklaert ist das noch n icht :smoki


----------



## katja (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

  


na davon habe ich ja noch nie gehört!!!

ich kann es mir in unserem kaff aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen!  

und es wurde ja nicht geschnitten oder geklaut, die traurigen überreste sind ja noch an ort und stelle! desweiteren war auch eine ladung rindenmulch auf dem weg, somit glaube ich immer noch an irgendein tier was da getobt hat....


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Servus Katja



> ..... somit glaube ich immer noch an irgendein tier was da getobt hat....



Ein Tier alleine richtet sicher nicht so einen Schaden an.
Vielleicht haben sich zwei Marder, Katzen, Füchse oder gar Waschbären "geliebt" oder eher doch "gestritten". Da kann es schon manchmal heiß hergehen.


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Hallo Katja,

wahrscheinlich eher balgendes Viehzeug. Denn die Fraß-Spuren an den Blättern auf dem letzten Bild sehen erstens älter und zweitens eher nach Schnecke oder Raupe aus. 

Unser Garten sieht zur Zeit an einigen Stellen ähnlich aus - nämlich überall da, wo unser wilder Katzennachwuchs gerne spielt.

Diese Hortensiendiebe, die immer wieder durch die Zeitung geistern - wir hier oben haben sie jedes Jahr - scheinen mehr auf Blüten spezialisiert zu sein.


----------



## katja (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

hallo helmut,

da könntest du natürlich recht haben.......

aber eigentlich egal wie, ich bin ja eh machtlos, das zu unterbinden  

ich kann nur jeden morgen wieder vorsichtig aus dem fenster schauen und die schäden beseitigen ..... 

oder ich betonier alles zu! 










nachtrag: die "höchste" abrissstelle ist bei ca. 80 cm....... wären dass dann springmarder, hüpfigel oder monsterwaschbären?


----------



## Jam (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Hallo Katja,

vielleicht kannst du (vor weiteren Nachforschungen nach dem Übeltäter und vor weiteren Übeltaten) die Pflanze durch eine Art Umzäunung schützen.

Ansonsten kannst du aus den abgebrochenen Zweigen gut neue __ Hortensien ziehen - für den Notfall  

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> nachtrag: die "höchste" abrissstelle ist bei ca. 80 cm....... wären dass dann springmarder, hüpfigel oder monsterwaschbären?



Hi Katja,

für Waschbären kein Problem. 

Kämpfende oder tobende Marder müsstest Du kopfkraz ne eher Du nicht, aber vielleicht jemand mit leichterem Schlaf) eigentlich hören. 

Es heißt zwar "fly like an igel" - aber die scheiden wohl eher aus.


----------



## katja (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> für Waschbären kein Problem



 also ich glaub, dann wär ich die erste mit waschbären in unserer gegend! dass die schon bis zu uns gekommen sind, habe ich noch nicht gehört bzw. gelesen  




			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Kämpfende oder tobende Marder müsstest Du kopfkraz ne eher Du nicht, aber vielleicht jemand mit leichterem Schlaf) eigentlich hören




 was soll das denn heißen??? hast du etwa mit holger gesprochen??   





			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Kämpfende oder tobende Marder müsstest Du eigentlich hören.




oder auch nicht, da unser schlafzimmer genau auf der anderen seite des hauses liegt!  




			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Es heißt zwar "fly like an igel" - aber die scheiden wohl eher aus.




 ich stells mir gerade vor: igel mit flugrolle, like "kung fu panda" oder so!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Hallo Katja!

Ich weiß wer das bei dir gemacht hat.

Er:

 

Bei mir hat er es auch versucht aber als ich ihn erwischt habe, machte er sofort ein auf Unschuldig!

.


----------



## Jürgen W (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Hallo Katja
könnte es nicht auch ein Nutria sein
der bei dir aufkreuzt?


----------



## katja (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

hallo!

@volker:  quatschkopf! 


@jürgen: also wenn wir noch im "alten" haus wohnen würde, könnte es sein, denn da lief direkt am grundstück der bach durch, aber hier, wo wir jetzt wohnen ist es ein schönes stück zum bach, quer durch etliche gärten, das halte ich zu 99% für ausgeschlossen.
aber es ist klasse auf welche ideen ihr kommt, an die verschiedensten tiere hab ich überhaupt noch nicht gedacht!  

mir ist da noch der dachs in den sinn gekommen.....machen die sowas? und wie lebt der eigentlich?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

 



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> @volker:  quatschkopf!



Ich wollte nur Helfen und was bekomme ich dafür?  Immer nur  .   

Bieberratte: Nie im Leben nicht!


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Hi Katja,

den Dachs kannst Du wohl abhaken. Der ist so scheu, der kommt kaum in Eure Nähe. Und steht auch nicht unbedingt auf Grünzeug.


----------



## katja (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

huhu christine,

nicht in menschennähe, ok.

aber dass er grünzeugs verachtet.....  vergangenes jahr gab es auf dem friedhof im nachbarort verheerende schäden durch einen (oder mehrere) dachse! dass es ein solcher war, wussten sie auch erst, als sie ihn hatten! also auch wenn er es nicht frisst, am verwüsten hat er wohl doch seinen spaß.......


----------



## Joachim (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Hallöle Katja,

wenns ein bzw. 2 Marder gewesen wären, hättest du das trotzdem gehört!  Wenn die loslegen kann sich das schnell mal wie ein sehr laut schreiendes Kind anhören ... Meine Eltern haben in deren Mietshaus mal nen Marder gehabt und ihre Mieter fanden das gar nicht pralle ...  Der musste professionell gefangen werden 

Aber ob ein Marder deine Pflanzen killt  also ich glaubs mal nicht


----------



## Trautchen (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Hallo, also für mich sieht das nach regelrecht abgebrochen aus. 
Vielleicht war es doch eher ein menschlicher Übeltäter. Lagen die Reste alle auf einem Haufen?
Ich finde das gar nicht so abwegig. Uns haben sie mal in einer Nacht eine komplette Hecke geklaut und wir wohnen auch in einem Kaff. Abends gepflanzt und morgens ins Leere gestarrt.
Und es war Sommer, das Fenster war weit auf und wir haben nichts gehört.


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*



> fly like an igel"



@ else

der war gut  


grüssle
ulla


----------



## katja (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

hallo anke!

also mensch schließ ich aus!

da müsste er nicht ganz nach hinten in den garten laufen (an haus und bewegungsmelder vorbei!) um was kaputt zu machen, da hats nämlich im eingangsbereich schon genug grünzeugs!

ich werde nicht drumrum kommen, mehl oder sowas auszustreuen, um mal abdrücke zu erhalten.... 


vielleicht will ichs ja aber auch gar nicht wissen, was da so unterwegs ist...


----------



## Berndt (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: was für ein monster lebt hier???*

Wieso Mehl?

Leg einen 100 € Schein neben die Pflanzen, dann weißt Du, ob der Übeltäter Tier oder Mensch ist.......

LG Berndt


----------

